# danios keep dien belly up can't breath



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

their in a 10 gal 5 danios 2 glow fish i thought i was using to many chemicals so i'm jus using water conditioner all the readings are good i did half a water change the past 2 days my leopard danio died yesterday  and today my big female it actin the


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

same way they barley swim at the top and act like they can't breath please help the 4 ghost shipms are doin fine she is in clean water no nothing and an air tube in a lil bata tank


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

we need more info. What exactly is "ok" for water parameters. What kind of filter are you running?
How often are you doing water changes and how? Is your tank cycled?
If not they may be dying from ammonia poisoning.
How often are you changing water? What temperauture do you have them at? do you smoke around them,use any airfresheners, sprays etc.?
10 gallons may be too small for the danios in the longrun. They like to swim fast and do distance.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

How long has the tank been setup for?? Your tank may be going through the cycling process.


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

i.ve had the tank goin about 2 to 3 months the temp is 70, 10-20gal bio filter, heater, ammonia 0, nitrate 0, nitrite 0, they swim side ways and eventually end belly up could it be bacteria or parisite


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

water changes every other day if needed i watch fish behavior&test water befor hand, water sits 3 days w/cover&water conditioner, i have a water vac tube,i pore the water from bucket to tank slowly so fish move/don't get hurt if they do swim through


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

the tank has a hood on it don't smoke no air fresheners no sprays i have 4 danios left and 2 glow fish and 4 shrimp they seem to be doin fine but i wanna make sure it's not goin to continue to spred or something and i have a tank for frys which has like 30


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

sick fish kinda looks bloted under belly has red streaks, scales aren't poppin out, eyes are, can't use side fins but look fine jus uses tail swims to top floats to bottom lays on side repeats don't want her 2 die


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

ok i'm really weirded out now it took off swimming as fast as it could and smashed her head in the side of the tank now she's shaking and i'm not sure if she is alive


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like you have a widespread infection in that tank, and a nasty one at that. There are some possible treatments, but the truth is that they would cost a lot more than the fish, and they'd wreck the filters and make you have to start all over again anyway.
My advice is to concentrate on saving the fry. DON'T contaminate them with any contact with the sick tank or any nets or other things that might have contacted the sick tank.


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

another one died in the night is there a way i can clean the tank and jus use an antibiotic like melafix could it be because i was using to many diff bio balance chemicals and the ones that died jus couldn't handle it? they were the biggest ones i had?


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

i took all the fish and shrimp out and put them in a bucket of 3 day old conditioned water i'm bleaching every thing and starting over gonna keep the fish in the bucket till the tank is cycled and hopefully it'll be right this time i'm gonna try to get all


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

fry i can outta the big tank and quorintine them from the safe fry guess and treat the other fish for bacteria with melafix should i do pestisides 2? any help is welcomed and thanks to those who have helped


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pesticides???
Heck no!


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

i put the remainin fish in the bucket and their doin fine except my pink neon one jumped out good thing i got her right when she did it i was refuring to parasite killer for fish


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooh don't bleach your tank unless you want to reapply the sealant!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

like TOS says it is probably bacterial. The red patches/stipes/ spots are typical. Not much you can do. BAd batch of fish.


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

the rest of my fish are still alive guess it was something in the water or filter my frys are getting bigger too


----------

